# Leisure Battery Draining on Autotrail Cheyenne 696G 2007



## 118035 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi, 
We have a 2007 Cheyenne 696G, and we have 2 leisure batteries which seem to be being drained excessively. We have checked that everything is off all lights, reversing camera, the power unit above the door, we have even removed the radio. If we leave the MH for 1 week the batteries drain down to 9.5 and the computer readout above the door says the condition of them is poor. We have to ‘plug’ the MH in to keep the topped up every week. The batteries are approx 12 months old and have never been drained down completely. 

When we bought the MH we asked for a CAT 1 alarm fitted, which was done by a 3rd party, they fitted a Sigma. We bought the MH from a dealer 280 miles away from our home so taking it back to be checked wasn’t really an option, what we have noticed is right from the start the garage door sensors don’t work and we don’t think they ever had. These are not wired they are wireless sensors!!, could the alarm be draining the leisure batteries?

We are really at a loss as to what it causing this, and to top it all we now have a fault with the step it wont retract unless you back the underside of the MH !!!, this seems to be a loose connection, but out local MH warranty garage cannot see it till June, which is no good because we have to drive with the step down if it decides not to retract.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Leisure Battery Draining on Autotrail Cheyenne 696G*

Hi leekar.
Just a thought but if you don't get any replies, then you might find a search of previous threads is worthwhile as I know this topic (battery drain) has been covered several times.
The step issue may or may not be worth a search too. :? 
Hope this helps :idea: 
Good luck
Catherine


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Leekar,

There are two things you can do. 

1, If you have a multimeter set it for DC amps. Connect it in series with the battery and observe the current drawn. remove/replace each fuse one by one till you find what circuit is drawing the current and then take whatever action is required

2, If when you lay your van up you remove the 20A fuse marked leisure battery (it will be yellow) your battery will not then drain unless it is a faulty battery.

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi leekar, Bob i think has given some good advice, if you don't find the answer or want to talk over some other thoughts then please give our technical people a call (01482 678981) or send me a PM and i will ask one of them to give you a call.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------

